# WAKÜ - Zusammenstellung



## RogerG86 (3. April 2015)

*WAKÜ - Zusammenstellung*

Hallo Leute,

in naher Zukunft möchte ich mein in die Jahre gekommenes System durch ein aktuelles ersetzen.
Dazu habe ich bereits diverse Videos gesehen und Foren durchstöbert, allerdings habe ich bis jetzt keine klaren Empfehlungen getroffen.

Ich suche eine optimale Möglichkeit CPU & GPU per Wäkü zu kühlen, mit der Option das System um einen SLI-Verbund + Wakü zu erweitern.
Preislich setze ich mir keine Grenzen, wichtig allein ist mir die Qualität der Produkte.

Hier erstmal das System
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe/ Primo
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Hero / MSI Z97 Gaming 7
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP Black, 16 GB
VGA: Gigabyte GTX 970 WF3

Meine Vorstellungen bezüglich Wakü:
CPU: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO
GPU: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX WF3
Pumpe: Aquastream XT
Ausgleichsbehälter: aqua computer aquainlet XT 150ml
Radiatior: EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 420

Nun zu meinen Fragen
- was kann/ sollte man optimieren/ ändern?
- ist es sinnvoller CPU und GPU getrennt zu kühlen? (z.B. 420er für 2x GTX 970 & 140er für CPU)
- reicht ein 150ml Ausgleichsbehälter für CPU & GPU?
- könnt ihr weitere Cases, mit Möglichkeit auf 420er im Deckel, empfehlen?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Ryle (3. April 2015)

*AW: WAKÜ - Zusammenstellung*

Nur ein 420er im Top wird zu wenig sein, wenn du leise ein SLI Verbund und CPU kühlen willst, gerade weil der auch mit der warmen Gehäuseluft leben muss. Getrennt oder nacheinander musst du nichts kühlen, das Wasser hat überall mehr oder weniger die selbe Temperatur.
Beim AGB würde ich dir sogar eher nen 100ml großen empfehlen, da die Aufsteckdinger den Schwerpunkt verlagern und 100ml locker reichen. Allerdings ist das entlüften mit diesen Aquainlet AGBs ein Alptraum da Aus- und Einlass sehr nahe beieinander liegen und die Luft andauernd wieder angesaugt wird. 
Da haste dann nen riesen Spaß mit hoher und langsamer Drehzahl und Dreh und Kippaktionen. Wenn man es dann mal geschafft hat hat man natürlich seine Ruhe. Wenn du aber planst öfter dran rumzubasteln würde ich eher nen eigenen AGB nutzen.

Wenn du Cases mit 420er Plätzen und gutem Airflow suchst, schau dich bei Thermaltake um. Die kannste mit Radiatoren vollpflastern und sie sind auch weniger restriktiv wie die meisten anderen angeblichen Wakü-freundlichen Cases. Wenn die Mobilität keine Rolle spielt würde ich aber eher gleich auf nen externen Mora setzen.


----------



## RogerG86 (6. April 2015)

*AW: WAKÜ - Zusammenstellung*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Erklärung 

Von Thermaltake hatte ich mich aufgrund schlechten Erfahrungen eher fern gehalten aber ich schau mich mal um.
Vorerst möchte ich auch nur CPU und eine VGA kühlen, sobald ein SLI-Verbund draus wird, würde ich dementsprechend aufrüsten.
Dann sollten aber ein 420er + 140er ausreichend kühlen oder?

Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem AGB.
Ich werde auch hier nochmal vergleichen.

Die Mobiliät spielt keine Rolle...was macht denn die externe Lösung deiner Meinung nach besser?


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*AW: WAKÜ - Zusammenstellung*

mal ne andere Frage

wenn du dir preislich kein Limit setzt und Qualität willst, warum nimmst du dann ne GTX 970???
die hat ihr dummes Speicherproblem..
nimm lieber eine GTX 980, oder ne 290X 8GB
oder wenn du ganz viel Geld übrig hast ne TITAN X

das ist meine Empfehlung bezüglich des Systems:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220af30f99e9c782cc015084068a2ff300e4df7838827

aber zurück zur Wasserkühlung:
hier würde ich das Corsair 780t mit 2 360er Radiatoren nehmen
das reicht für OC und SLI und dabei noch schön leise

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 

also das würde ich mir holen


----------

